# Magnavox tv



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

is it normal for a hdtv to handle display modes not advetised in the manual.

the tv is a magnavox 19 inch flat screen lcd hdtv with a dvd player that supports the now failed divx disc/ I have it hooked up to my computer via hdmi and I got it to do 9 hz refresh and up to 4k resolution. it also handles the standard tv modes.


----------

